# NP ob car #



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone know the Lionel part number for the NP ob car??? Example 6-49602??


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks like 4-8923 based on info here:

http://thegilbertgallery.org/Passenger Gallery/Northern_Pacific_train.html

Maybe a 6 in front for the full Lionel number,


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mikeh49 said:


> Looks like 4-8923 based on info here:
> 
> http://thegilbertgallery.org/Passenger Gallery/Northern_Pacific_train.html
> 
> Maybe a 6 in front for the full Lionel number,


Welcome, I see this is your first post.. You'll like it here..According to the author of those pictures, he couldn't find a NP ob car, so I might have a problem,lol.. That's always my luck!!! Thanks for the help, it's exactly what I was looking for!! Time to make some phone cars.


----------

